# 190 visa state nomination to ACT



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi
Is there any one recently applied for ACT state nomination for 190 visa?
After payment confirmation, how long usually they take to getback to us for any reply? Please share your experience, which will get me some idea. Ideally they say around 8 weeks time line. But in ACT web site stated that they are currently processing application received on 1 july 2015.
Thanks


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

8 weeks minimum . But most cases comes back around 6 weeks. Don't worry . As long as you meet the criteria , Pat and Michele will take care of that


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you. After confirmation of payment we get next mail after 6/8 weeks? Until then we shouldn't enquire the status. Right?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Start enquiring after 4 weeks or so. They are lovely people there


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

AM said:


> Start enquiring after 4 weeks or so. They are lovely people there


Thank you


----------



## Yar (Aug 14, 2015)

Dear all,

I have applied for state sponsorship from canberra on 20th July 2015. But still no respond from them. Did any of you know why this is getting so late and is there anything i can do? Pls advice. ..


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Yar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have applied for state sponsorship from canberra on 20th July 2015. But still no respond from them. Did any of you know why this is getting so late and is there anything i can do? Pls advice. ..


Usually it take 8 weeks to respond from state nomination team. can you tell me your job code and is that open currently


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi
> Is there any one recently applied for ACT state nomination for 190 visa?
> After payment confirmation, how long usually they take to getback to us for any reply? Please share your experience, which will get me some idea. Ideally they say around 8 weeks time line. But in ACT web site stated that they are currently processing application received on 1 july 2015.
> Thanks


I could not find 261313 on ACT nomination list. How can you apply for ACT nomination?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Steiger said:


> I could not find 261313 on ACT nomination list. How can you apply for ACT nomination?


261313 is closed in ACT but for a valid job offer ACT will consider the closed job groups


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> 261313 is closed in ACT but for a valid job offer ACT will consider the closed job groups


does it have to be a full-time job? could a part-time job work in this case?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Steiger said:


> does it have to be a full-time job? could a part-time job work in this case?


That is not sure. It says..If you have a valid job offer you can apply for close job occupations.


----------



## Yar (Aug 14, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Usually it take 8 weeks to respond from state nomination team. can you tell me your job code and is that open currently


Code is 272115.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Yar said:


> Code is 272115.


since its passed 8 weeks you can contact them to ask for an update. btw, have you checked 272115 is open? please also note if you contact them before 8 weeks can delay your application


----------



## Yar (Aug 14, 2015)

Yar said:


> Code is 272115.



Please advise me how to inquire the progress of my application? Im so worried over this..


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Yar said:


> Please advise me how to inquire the progress of my application? Im so worried over this..


I believe you can try International callers please try this number for a quick inquiry. 
+61 2 6207 5111
and the email address is, [email protected]


----------



## Yar (Aug 14, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> since its passed 8 weeks you can contact them to ask for an update. btw, have you checked 272115 is open? please also note if you contact them before 8 weeks can delay your application


I didn't contact them before 8 wks. And yes its still open in their website.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Yar said:


> I didn't contact them before 8 wks. And yes its still open in their website.


Ok. Call them and request for status.. there is no harm to enquire. Good luck


----------



## Yar (Aug 14, 2015)

Yar said:


> I didn't contact them before 8 wks. And yes its still open in their website.


Two wks before from today i called them. They said it processing and verifying the employments. But still non of my employer had received any call or e mail from them.:confused2:


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Yar said:


> Two wks before from today i called them. They said it processing and verifying the employments. But still non of my employer had received any call or e mail from them.:confused2:


Ok. Wait for their feedback. Or call to check for an update. the confusion will go away :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi guys, I submitted EOI for NSW 190 few months back and there is no response yet from NSW. Now I have applied for ACT nomination a few days back while the EOI for NSW is still pending. I created another EOI for ACT and submitted. Will the EOI for NSW have any impact on the outcome of ACT nomination?. Because act website states that other state nomination must be declared with reason. and I didn't do so in my nomination application since it was only an EOI and not a nomination from NSW.


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

*Job ad*

i could not find the job ads exactly match the occupation. is ACT really strict about this? can anyone help? thanks.


----------



## Brown88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Anybody here who submitted their application to ACT SS recently? Have you received your invitation yet? How long will it take you to receive an invitation from ACT. I submitted mine on 08 December 2016.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi guys....am new to this forum, as I can see applying to ACT is closed at the moment and will open on Jul/2017, can any one tell me how much am supposed to have as a financial capacity? and do I need to have it all now or I can state that I'll have this amount by the time of traveling.
cheers


----------

